# First indoor grow



## mastersativa (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i was posting in the indoor section and figured if im gonna keep posting progress, I might as well start a journal. So here is Myrtle in week three of flower, she has been through alot and still looks beutiful to me, hope you all think so as well. How you guys like the little one? Lol, i noticed it growin in the yard a few weeks back and since its cold outside i just put it in there with Myrtle so its also been on the 11/13 light cycle. I know it shouldnt be, but doesn't it look like its starting to show some nuts there? Those just popped out there overnight last night.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2007)

She's a buddin and yep those are balls on the pic. She turned hermie on ya. 
what kinda light you got on her?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 22, 2007)

No No Mutt, Myrtle is a fem, that one with balls is a different plant i found growin in the yard a lil while ago. Sorry bout the confusion, lol. I am growing under eight screw in cfl's, 23w, 1700 lumens, 2700k color.


I just felt sorry for the little guy out there freezin and i thought what the hey, it could be female, so i brought it in and planted it with Myrtle. When i confirm 100% that it is a male i will yank him outta there, and btw, its only 5 inches tall, lol.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> I just felt sorry for the little guy out there freezin and i thought what the hey, it could be female, so i brought it in and planted it with Myrtle. When i confirm 100% that it is a male i will yank him outta there, and btw, its only 5 inches tall, lol.



Pull it


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 22, 2007)

looks like a male... get it out with haste!


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2007)

I wouldnt kill it, but i would definately pull it and grow it somewhere else. Seems a waste to grow something then just throw it away. 

If it is hermie, like other suspect it still should contain SOME good thc content, which can be used for hash, cannabutter, etc...

whatever you do with it tho, pull it away from that female...grow them in seperate rooms or something....


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 22, 2007)

No I pulled him. I went in the chamber and inspected the little guy further it's definately male. Oh well, no harm no foul. Thats not the plant im worried about anyway, I am in love with Myrtle she's my big beautiful lady.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 29, 2007)

Well here Myrtle is at week 4 in flower. She is looking like she might need dose of some epsom salt, i'm thinking a little mg deficiency. But other than that i think she is doing pretty darn well.


----------



## miah (Oct 30, 2007)

what are you using for lights?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

nice loooking lady ya got there master how long are you gonna flower her for?? what strain ya got there?? Keep her healthy she looks fine too me


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

is the spots starting mid leaf between the veins?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry guys, havent been on in a couple days.
Miah: I am using eight screw-in cfl's in clamp on reflectors with y-adapters.

BFOK: I am gonna hafta watch her trichs as to when to harvest, she is bagseed and not sure of the strain. She appears to be sativa dominant to me, but i may be wrong. I am thinking by the way she is growing another 4-6 weeks, maybe 8, lol.

DANKCLOSET: Most spots are at the tip of the leaf, some are in the middle.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 10, 2007)

I have been a little busy this past week and didn't get to post her at week five of flower but will try and get her at the beginning of week six on monday. She is still having some kinda nute issues as her leaves are now browning on the tips and there is still some yellowing, but all in all she still buddin. I would get some pics up now but she is sleepin. I will try and get some pics up tomorrow so you guys can look at her issues. She also has one cola with almost all yellow leaves at the top only and the top bud is getting full and fat so i was thinking that she is gettin pretty sick. But i clipped one of the frosty leaves of that bud and looked in the scope at it and the trichs are cloudy, so now i am wondering if she is just getting close to harvest time and that cola is the first. I dunno, i will get some pics up when she wakes up and see if i can bet some advice.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 10, 2007)

Well here is some pics of the problem areas, i hope it not to serious.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 10, 2007)

hey people... just gunna throw this out there... maybe see what kinda arguements I can intice?!?... but I've always heard u want to pull a male as early as one is noticed for two reasons...1) obviously, so it doesn't pollinate the others and 2) so it doesn't hermie the others, as well... any truth to that second?... anyone know? - like to get informed as much as I can and turn what I believe to be facts into "old wives' tales" .


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry about that, got busy earlier and didnt notice my pictures were to big. Anyway, let's try this again. Here are some of her problem areas. The first two pics are of the cola top with the cloudy trichs. the rest is of the browning tips. Now i have heard that when it is getting close to harvest time that the leaves will start to yellow like mine are, but i have no idea about that. My outdoor grows didn't yellow that much. And i am thinking that the tips are showing signs of a mg deficiency but am also not sure of that one. she will be starting her sixth week of flower on monday.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll get my buddy to look at that the next time he's over and I'll tell you what he says. unless someone else beforehand???

at any rate... looks like it's defficiant in something... water would be the first thing on my mind....

and people always try to nuke the sh-- out of things way too early... but that's just my opinion.... (not saying this is you... just saying that is a widespread problem - _don't try to force-feed a small child with a  man-sized meal... they will puke all over you....)_


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

what nutes is she on

im not sure butid prolly cut those yellow leaves off


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 11, 2007)

She is on MG bloom booster, 15-30-15, and i try to keep her on the dry side so i dont drown her, so idon't think it over hydrated, thanks for the thought though.


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

i wouldnt use MG but thats me and i use a lil less N, i actually use
Kool Bloom its 2-45-28, i got off alternative garden supply, i bough the **** awhile ago i have been hearing that the fox farm set is the way to go, when i run out of my stuff i plan on trying it in addition to using the superthrive. remember to think about when u plan to harvest cuz u will want to flush awhile, how often do u fert her?


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

oh i wasnt thinkin over hydrated lol


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry if came across wrong, goodluck let me what happens to myrtle


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 11, 2007)

No Canna, vancouver guy said i MIGHT be overwatering. Yeah i know that MG is not the best but when i inherited this plant i was very unprepared and just went to wally world and got the best they had. Now that i have gotten this indoor grow almost under my belt i am gonna order me some good beans like the lowrider that have a short flower period. That way while it is still cold outside i can veg a couple inside and when it warms up i will take some clones an put some outdoors also. I hafta admit that Mary J has got her hook in me now,lol.


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

me too thats is the truth


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 20, 2007)

Well here is some pics of Myrtle at 6 1/2 weeks in flower. Aint she puuuuuurrrrtty?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 20, 2007)

:aok: looking good man you going to take her out at 9 weeks or are you a trich watching


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 20, 2007)

I am trich watchin indeed my friend,lol. I am guessing another 2 to 2 1/2 weeks left though. But im scopin the thrics just as well.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

is that moisture on the leaves and buds? i'll check back in mayne

Dc


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 22, 2007)

Nope no moisture Dank, I don't know what your seein, maybe the light yellowing and nute burn on the tips. I gave her a full  strength dose for her last fert/watering, and she got a little burned but with all water going in till the end now i dont think it'll be a problem. There is alot of frosty trichs on there, maybe thats what your seein, lol.


----------



## Vegs (Nov 22, 2007)

> Well here is some pics of Myrtle at 6 1/2 weeks in flower. Aint she puuuuuurrrrtty?



Yes, she's a purdy one indeed! Wow, did you mean she's been in flowering for 6 1/2 weeks not counting veg time? How old is Myrtle anyways? I'm asking because I think I'm growing some high sativa based plants myself and was hoping to have a shorter flowering cycle.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 22, 2007)

She is 61/2 weeks in flower only, she had a long veg cycle because i topped her 4 different times and have eight colas growing on her. If i remember correctly she was vegged for five to six months before she went into flower. Ans btw, sativas usually have a eight to 12 week flower cycle from what i have seen of other grows. Myrtle was bagseed, but i still believe she is indica dominant by the way she is flowering faster than my outdoor sativas.


Oh sorry, she is around 10 1/2 to 11 months old, she will be harvested around 11 1/2 to 12 months old. I am watching the trichs to decide when SHE is ready and not when I am ready,lol.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 22, 2007)

wow man and her ei thought i was nuts for topping mine 2 times in 3 monts of clone growing for 4 main shoots and here your going for 8 lol way to grow.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah since it was a freebie i said what the hey, you know. Who I got it from also had topped it once, I just took it to the extreme, it has seemed to work in my favor cause her bossoms are getting plump on the six big colas and the other  two are coming along as normal. I havent changed anything  but in the last four days or so she has almost doubled in size, but hasnt grown towards the light at all. I am thinkin i might clip all the big fan leaves off when the trichs are right around the color im lookin for. I am hoping she will have another fat bud spurt after a couple days of bein trimmed. Ishall see, he he.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm still hangin in there. :watchplant:  Can you see  the drool? lmao, I'm so excited, shes almost a woman! I can't wait for christmas to get here! Woo Hoo big green buds.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 24, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Well here is some pics of Myrtle at 6 1/2 weeks in flower. Aint she puuuuuurrrrtty?


 
wow thats hot.. im thinking mine will have a long veg like yours because of all the problems and stress ive had to put it through over its first couple weeks of veg, whats does topping it mean? i asked you a question in my journal as well dont know if you saw it but as far as nutes and salt and fert what the heck do i put in there? and when? all these scientific chemicals i feel so lost!


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 24, 2007)

The only nutes i have used for Myrtle is MG. I have some bloom booster for flower and some MG plant food for veg. Along with the little MG soil mix that i Told ya about in your thread,lol. She seems to be loving it.


And I havn't mentioned the smell of her, It's not the strongest i have smelled. The closetshe is in is a big walk in, its like 10 ft long and three ft wide and 8 ft tall. When the door is shut for her off cycle the smellin there is quite strong, almost like some good skunk but a little weaker. After the door is open in the morning the smell is very weak, kinda wierd since this is my first grow indoors and I could smell my otdoor ones a long ways away. Just thought i would share that, oh and btw, there is no outside ventilation in this closet at all so that why i thought it was wierd to have a not so strong smell, no real "fresh" air going in or air going out


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 24, 2007)

ya if my plant goes anywhere i hope it dont smell to strongly if so all be doing alot more sealing up in my grow box ( of course i want it to smell strong tho =) ), once my plant matures im sure i will have to purchase to light fixtures and move everything up of course i could probably grow a 2' plant in there which is about as big as i want it,


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 24, 2007)

If you do some lsting it won't be hard to keep it short till the end.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 25, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> If you do some lsting it won't be hard to keep it short till the end.


 
whats that?


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 25, 2007)

lst=low stress training, there is a thread about it somewhere here, hmmmm i can't seem to find it. I thought there was a sticky on here about it. Anyhow, low stress training is when you tie it over or tie the leaves back to get more light to the lower canopy and keep it short. Topping and pinching is also used. I am not quite sure about all the ways to do lst, but i am sure someone with more knowledge on it will chime in and tell ya all about it.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1519 LST


----------



## mastersativa (Dec 3, 2007)

Well i thought it was time for an update so here we go. I also noticed my last pic update was a week off, she was at 71/2 weeks then oh well, no harm no foul, lol. I have also added two more bulbs in there this week, more 2700k ones. I also noticed that i had been saying my lights were 1700 lumens each but it appears they are 1750. So now i have a total of 17,500 lumens in a 4sq/ft area. Anyways, she went into flower on oct. 1st, so she is 64 ays into flower and i am seeing more cloudy trichs and a couple AMBER ones, wooo hooo, she's gettin close. still a few clear ones though so i am thinking about a week or less and she should be ready. I cut one of the small buds and gave a test and Myrtle has a good energy buzz but doesnt last to long, i believe if i wait till i have an amber and cloudy mix is gonna be what im lookin for. Hope ya'll enjoy the pics!


----------



## mastersativa (Dec 23, 2007)

Well i took her down last night so here she is. As i had suspected she was very root bound in the three gallon pot. Next time it will definetly be with 5 gallon homes. She took a little longer than expected to finish up, but the wait will be worth it.  I would say the trichs were a 70/30 mix of cloudy/amber. Also a pic of my next sprouts, i will be changing the room up a little after christmas to get more concentrated light from the cfl's. Merry Christmas to you all!!:bong1:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey MS, what was the final smoke like on her?? Bet you had a good christmas and new years!!! Hows the grow going now?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

where did mastersativa go to ! i wanna see more big CFL grows like this


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 25, 2008)

Been a little busy procuring new long term employment, but i believe that is gonna be all good now. I will be doing some more cfl grows but hafta do it a lil more discretly. my little ones are growin up.  lol. Anyway, its cold here now and need to find a good way of regulating heat in my shed to get some growin. Any good suggestions?

 Oh shoot sorry, she was very nice smoke bro. Nice head and body buzz, and i could clean the house in like 5 minutes, lmao. VERY nice energy buzz. Wish i had more of her to grow, but she was donated and didnt have the means to clone her at the time. no biggie though, i got plenty of stash seeds to get growin.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Buys an HID light without an air cooled reflector. Will heat AND light the heck out of that room!*


----------



## iwannasmoke (Feb 6, 2009)

Whats up peeps just saying high


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice lookin bud on that harvest mastersativa.


----------

